# Looking for Free Links with Halloween sites



## christean (Sep 15, 2004)

Hi,

I would love to exchange with websites related to halloween being halloween just few days left.
I've recently launched a greeting cards website and it's page rank will become more and more valuable to you with time.

Here is my link information:

URL: http://allgreetings.netfirms.com/events/halloween/

Title : Free Halloween Ecards, Free Halloween greeting cards,Free Horror Cards,Halloween egreetings

Descrition : Booo ! It's Halloween ! Whether you want to scare your friend silly, trick or treat or wish all your friends and family members a very Happy Halloween, we hope we can help you reach out with a spooktacular e-card to everybody.

Please let me know where you've added my link ( prefer being added at Ecards Section ) with the title & description of your site so that i can reciprocate to your site, thanks!

Waiting for your reply,


Christean Andreas
Horror Mistress
http://allgreetings.netfirms.com


----------

